# AquaSource Parts?



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get a 3" TANK TO BOWL GASKET for a AquaSource POS?

Lowes sells them but like the whirlpool WH no parts on hand.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Is it different than any other foam 3" tank to bowl gasket? 








Paul


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm not sure, no 3" foam gaskets in my Ghetto. The bolt holes are F-ing huge also. The gasket seemed the same but if i'm ordering I figured I should get original.

Sad thing is the toilet flushes great.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> I'm not sure, no 3" foam gaskets in my Ghetto. The bolt holes are F-ing huge also. The gasket seemed the same but if i'm ordering I figured I should get original.
> 
> Sad thing is the toilet flushes great.


 Reminds me of old Crane water closet, they had a huge tank to bowl gasket..


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I never thought I would say I wish I had a Ferguson's or a HD near by, but I sure do now.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> I never thought I would say I wish I had a Ferguson's or a HD near by, but I sure do now.


 Or Menard's


----------



## markbledsoe (Jul 30, 2016)

*Aquasource tank to bowl gasket.*

I have been having a prob. finding the large gasket as well. there is a Korky brand gasket that comes up on line that says it fits aquasource but I haven't found one at lowes. Just installed an ASource toilet and their parts list gives the number 710013-1* says it comes as a kit. Lists 1-800-391-9821 as a customer service number.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Mark your really good at reading and comprehending instructions found on the internet.

Now post an intro.


----------

